# ownership



## somethingsHappi (May 22, 2005)

bought Pair of unknown ownship and color tip of wings I think are some what tan neck feathers are all colors would owner sell a pair of purebred for only $6.00


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi there,

Who knows, but I'd be inclined to get a fecal exam!

fp


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

Did the person happen to mention the kind or breed? Could you post some pictures? They sound like neat birds.


----------



## somethingsHappi (May 22, 2005)

*answer to question*

on the box it said they were show Homers male and female are sitting will hatch around june 3 th it will a big surprise when they Hatch boy will I HAVE A SWELLED HEAD HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------

